# ¿Cómo puedo teclear español en el foro?



## Mr.Dent

Tengo un teclado norteamericano. Yo puedo teclear -- á, é, í, ó, ú, ü, ñ, ¿, ¡ -- por usar alt + una combinación de números. Pero si lo hago en un foro, el uso del alt me manda a la pagina previa; a veces pierdo todo lo que he tecleado. 
A veces yo copio y pego manualmente de otro lugar, pero eso es demasiado trabajo.
¿Cual es la mejor manera teclear en español?


----------



## Jonno

Cuando escribes un mensaje, en la barra donde están los iconos de estilos de texto, tamaños de letra, etc., hay un icono de la letra griega omega mayúscula. Ahí tienes todo lo necesario para escribir en español correctamente. Ese menú es contextual, y según el idioma del foro cambia para que puedas escribir con los diacríticos y símbolos propios del idioma. No es tan cómodo como un teclado español pero cumple su función.


----------



## Mr.Dent

¡Qué barbaro! Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Drake15

Mr. Dent, además, en varios teclados, si presionas *AltGr + una letra*, te sale esa letra con tilde. Yo tengo una PC con teclado inglés y si presiono, por ejemplo, *AltGr + a* me sale *á*.

Prueba a apretar AltGr + la tecla que sea a ver qué letras disponibles tiene tu teclado. También sirve para las teclas con símbolos o las de números de arriba.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Gracias, pero no sale en el mio.


----------



## JamesM

é <-- I typed this using Alt + 130.  I don't think it's the forum software that is causing the problem for you, Mr. Dent.  Which browser are you using?  I'm using Chrome.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

If you write in Spanish very often, it will be much easier for you to add a keyboard layout to your operating system. Google "add US international keyboard windows 7" or something similar for instructions. Then you will be able to switch back and forth between the U.S. normal English keyboard layout and one that allows for the easy entry of international characters.


----------



## Mr.Dent

JamesM said:


> é <-- I typed this using Alt + 130.  I don't think it's the forum software that is causing the problem for you, Mr. Dent.  Which browser are you using?  I'm using Chrome.


I can type some characters without problems using the alt key. But for some combinations, Firefox interprets them as alt + backspace and sends me to the previous page. Any way now I have a workaround -- thanks.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Jeff_TX said:


> If you write in Spanish very often, it will be much easier for you to add a keyboard layout to your operating system. Google "add US international keyboard windows 7" or something similar for instructions. Then you will be able to switch back and forth between the U.S. normal English keyboard layout and one that allows for the easy entry of international characters.


I've done that in the past. Thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## Drake15

Mr.Dent said:


> I can type some characters without problems using the alt key. But for some combinations, Firefox interprets them as alt + backspace and sends me to the previous page. Any way now I have a workaround -- thanks.


Supongo que eso te sucede cuando presionas el Alt+4, porque el 4 del pad numérico tiene también la flecha hacia la izquierda (y apretar Alt+izq te lleva hacia la página anterior).
Fíjate si tienes encendida la luz que dice NumLk/Num Lock, que evita que ocurran esas cosas y que los números del pad numérico se tomen sólo como números. Si está apagada, hay un botón para encenderla, normalmente ubicado cerca del pad.


----------



## Mr.Dent

¡Drake 15, sos un genio! Has resuelto mi problema. Muchas gracias.


----------



## roxcyn

Mejor cambiar el teclado, es lo que hago.


----------

